# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Tuần lễ ưu đãi đặc biệt từ 21/5 đến 27/5/2015 tại Nine West

## jenny_lp

Nine West vừa ra mắt Bộ sưu tập Xuân Hè 2015 với những gam màu tươi mát và hút mắt, có thể truyền cho người mặc cảm hứng tích cực. Sự hòa trộn màu sắc lấy cảm hứng từ xu hướng thể thao sẽ mang đến cho các bạn phong cách thời trang vừa cổ điển vừa hiện đại, vừa sang trọng vừa trẻ trung. 
*Xu hướng BST Xuân Hè 2015 của Nine West:

**

*





Lấy cảm hứng từ phong cách Mỹ La tinh cuồng nhiệt, thiết kế BST tràn đầy năng lượng với họa tiết hình học trên nền da rắn hoặc kết hợp khéo léo với những gam màu như san hô, trắng, xanh.Họa tiết loang màu nổi lên như cách khuấy động không khí hè, giúp tinh thần bạn phấn chấn và sẵn sàng cho các hoạt động ngoài trời thú vị.Kiểu dáng mới lạ như váy suông, rủ sẽ làm vừa lòng chị em vì sự đơn giản, tinh tế, quyến rũ, thoải mái và dễ kết hợpĐế đệm răng cưa là đặc trưng của phong cách thể thao – xu hướng trên sàn diễn thời trang xuân hè thế giới. 
Tuần lễ ưu đãi đặc biệt từ *21/05/2015 đến hết ngày 27/05/2015* tại *Nine West và Easy Spirit* dành riêng cho chủ thẻ Loyalty Plus:

Ưu đãi *20%* tất cả sản phẩm mới trong bộ sưu tập Xuân Hè 2015.Ưu đãi thêm 15% cho các sản phẩm đang giảm giá từ 20-50%, tại tất cả các cửa hàng của Nine West & Easy Spirit trên toàn quốc. 

Khách hàng hãy đến trải nghiệm BST Xuân Hè 2015 của Nine West tại hệ thống cửa hàng được thiết kế theo chuẩn quốc tế trên toàn quốc và được nhận những mức ưu đãi cực kì hấp dẫn.

*Vui lòng xuất trình thẻ hội viên Loyalty Plus để được hưởng ưu đãi.

*Hệ thống cửa hàng của Nine West:* 
*Hà Nội:* 

Cửa hàng, 4&6A Lê Thái Tổ, Quận Hoàn Kiếm - ĐT: 04.3828 8919;Cửa hàng 9, Pacific Place, 83 Lý Thường Kiệt, Quận Hoàn Kiếm - ĐT: 04.3946 0166;Cửa hàng 5, Tầng 1, Vincom City Tower, 191 Bà Triệu, Quận Hai Bà Trưng - ĐT: 04.3974 6969;Cửa hàng S016, Tầng G, TTTM The Garden, Khu đô thị The Manor, Mễ Trì, Mỹ Đình – ĐT: 04.3787 8266;Cửa hàng B1-R6-32 Vincom Royal City,72A  Nguyễn Trãi, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội- ĐT: 04 6664 1116 ;Gian hàng 2008, Tầng 2 Parkson Tower, 198B Tây Sơn, Quận Đống Đa - ĐT: 04.3857 5266;Gian hàng số 7 Đường số 3, Tầng B1, Tòa nhà Time City, 458 Minh Khai, Hà Nội   -  ĐT: 04.3632 1666;Outlet: Shop 5 tòa nhà Pacific Place- 83 Lý Thường Kiệt - HN 
*Hồ Chí Minh:* 

Cửa hàng 20&21, Sài Gòn Centre, 65 Lê Lợi, Q.1 - ĐT: 08.3915 2999;Cửa hàng 06, 07, 08A & 05B, Tầng 1, Vincom Centre, 70 - 72 Lê Thánh Tôn, Q.1 - ĐT: 08.3824 5333;Cửa hàng 20942, Tầng 2, Diamond Plaza, 34 Lê Duẩn, Q.1 - ĐT: 08.3822 0565;Gian hàng: F1-0042, F1-0043, Tầng 1, Parkson Sai Gon Tourist, 35Bis – 45 Lê Thánh Tôn, Quận 1 – ĐT: 08 3520 2202 ;Cửa hàng 1011,Tầng 1, Parkson Hùng Vương Plaza, 126 Hùng Vương, phường 12, Quận 5 – ĐT: 08 2225 5561.Outlet: Parkson Flemington – 184 Lê Đại Hành, Quận 11, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh. 

*Hệ thống các cửa hàng Easy Spirit:*
*Hà Nội*

Gian hàng 2008, Tầng 2, Parkson Tower, 198B Tây Sơn, Quận Đống Đa - ĐT: 04.3857 5288.Cửa hàng B1-R6-33 Vincom Royal City,72A Nguyễn Trãi, Thanh Xuân - ĐT: 04 6664 1118.Gian hàng số 9, Đường số 3, Tầng B1, Tòa nhà Time City, 458 Minh Khai - ĐT: 04 3632 1888. 
*Hồ Chí Minh   * 

Gian hàng 21126, Tầng 2, Diamond Plaza, 34 Lê Duẩn, Quận 1 – ĐT: 08 3822 0565.Gian hàng: F1-0042, F1-0043, Tầng 1, Parkson Sai Gon Tourist, 35Bis – 45 Lê Thánh Tôn, Quận 1 – ĐT: 08 3520 2202 
*Liên hệ  Hotline** 08 7308 1881** để được tư vấn chi tiết*

----------

